# What is your favorite way to put up Apples?



## Kristin814 (Jan 25, 2011)

On Saturday I get to go to an orchard and pick as many apples as I would like for FREE! :dance: Last year I put up Apple Juice, Apple Pie Filling and Apple Sauce. What is your favorite way to put up Apples? I am looking for some variety/new ideas.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Apple butter, dried apples, apple slices in freezer for crisp, steam for juice, press for juice...


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Applesauce, apple pie filling, sliced apples in a light syrup (I use these for apple crisp), apple butter.


----------



## Hazel2006 (Nov 23, 2012)

Apple crisp, apple sauce and freezer pies.


----------



## Kristin814 (Jan 25, 2011)

I never thought of doing them in light syrup I bet that would work well in Muffins and Bread as well as the Crisp. I think I may give freezer pies a try this year as well. My aunt mentioned freezing it in a saran wrapped pie dish then storing it long term in a ziplock bag. It completely blew my mind when she said it!

We made out pretty well yesterday, I got about 15 bushels. I think I will be dreaming of apples for the next couple weeks.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Kristin814 said:


> I never thought of doing them in light syrup I bet that would work well in Muffins and Bread as well as the Crisp. I think I may give freezer pies a try this year as well. My aunt mentioned freezing it in a saran wrapped pie dish then storing it long term in a ziplock bag. It completely blew my mind when she said it!
> 
> We made out pretty well yesterday, *I got about 15 bushels*. I think I will be dreaming of apples for the next couple weeks.


_*Fifteen bushels*_! Wow. Let us know what you made, okay? Also, can you explain the freezer pie steps? Sounds intriguing.


----------



## Kristin814 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yea I am up to my ears in apples still! I have been spending every spare minute canning though! My whole SUV was full of apples when we got done picking! When stuff is free its hard to stop! Especially knowing they will just be left of the trees otherwise. 

So far I have done apples in light syrup, pie filling, juice and apple butter for myself. I took my mother in law a large round laundry basket full and today I went to help her process hers. We did Apple Sauce, jelly and pie filling. Of all the jellies I have ever had I had never had apple jelly before! It was delicious and its on my to make list for tomorrow. My work schedule has been making it difficult to really spend the whole day canning, thankfully apples keep pretty well.

Turns out, in 3 weeks we are probably going to go again!!! There will be some different varieties ready. Its a good thing I LOVE apples! My 1 1/2 year old is in heaven, everytime I turn around she is chowing down on one! 

My only problem so far was with with apples in light syrup I had some overflow in at least one of the jars (it didnt seal). Although I left DH in charge of taking them out of the canner because I had to go to my in-laws to baby sit my niece. So they may have outlived their welcome in the canner?


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Cider is my fave way to have apples. I hate apple juice from the store and never tried making it at home, far too sweet, but a tart cider is great. 

Anyone have a method/recipe for making it without a big press? I've imagined building a box of some kind and using my backhoe to crush the apples for cider, but I'm guessing all the dirt and hydraulic fluid will not add the best of flavors. :yuck:


----------



## semimoonman (Oct 31, 2012)

In addition to what everyone else has said, fruit leather--sauce dehydrated in silicon sheets in the dehydrator. Great snack food, great kid food.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Apple chips, applesauce, applejelly.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I am just thinking out loud here.
If I had that many apples and they needed to be put up quickly maybe I would cut in 1/4 with skin on, put in a very light syrup. Then I would open up a jar and use as I wanted like to make pies, apple sauce etc. I wonder if that would work? I do that with tomatoes and then make salsa, sauce and such at my leisure in the winter.


----------



## ct01r (Jan 21, 2014)

Hazel2006 said:


> Apple crisp, apple sauce and freezer pies.


Mmmmmmm; I love warm apple crisp and apple pie with chocolite ice cream on top! My wife thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

My favorite way to preserve them is to make apple leather with cinnamon and nutmeg. Apples mix really well with fruits that are too liquidy to make into leathers on their own. Last year I made a blackberry apple leather and they were great.


----------



## farmerrick (Sep 1, 2014)

Kristin814 said:


> On Saturday I get to go to an orchard and pick as many apples as I would like for FREE! :dance: Last year I put up Apple Juice, Apple Pie Filling and Apple Sauce. What is your favorite way to put up Apples? I am looking for some variety/new ideas.



Try hard apple cider. It is not hard to do and if you don't drink you can always barter with it.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Apple Chutney, dehydrated Apple Chips, and Vinegar! I skipped repeating what I saw in the other posts.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

anyone ever canned fried apples


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

susieneddy said:


> anyone ever canned fried apples


Not fried* before* canning - too much butter fat to can. But just can the apples plain in a light cinnamon sugar syrup and then they are ready to fry in butter right out of the jar.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

arrocks said:


> Not fried* before* canning - too much butter fat to can. But just can the apples plain in a light cinnamon sugar syrup and then they are ready to fry in butter right out of the jar.


thanks arrcoks. We didn't think you could can them because of the butter but it never hurts to ask


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Make your own vinegar. Instructions are on the internet.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

Chunky applesauce! With brown sugar, cinnamon, cloves, allspice and nutmeg. Just like apple pie... without the crust! We are gluten free! A little sprinkle of oatmeal/flour/sugar on top makes it apple crisp!

Debbie


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Hard cider. And when winter comes around we make apple-jack.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

arrocks said:


> Not fried* before* canning - too much butter fat to can. But just can the apples plain in a light cinnamon sugar syrup and then they are ready to fry in butter right out of the jar.


Wait, fried apples? You just put cinnamon and sugar on them and fry in butter? Till how crisp? I've never heard of frying apples but it sounds good. I've got about 9 million apples in my kitchen right now and more on the trees. I've been dehydrating and making juice as fast as I can. I still have applesauce and sliced apples canned from 2 years ago so I'm looking for new ideas too. (I'm beginning to hate the sight of an apple.)


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh you have been missing out! They are addictive. Great as a side dish with any pork meal or all alone for breakfast. A southern cooking tradition. Some prefer them cooked just until soft, some prefer crispy edges. Some prefer using brown sugar rather than refined white but either works IMO.

And you can also mix them with kraut in a skillet - fried apples and kraut is a great mid-winter comfort food. 
http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/mom-s-fried-apples


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

arrocks said:


> Oh you have been missing out! They are addictive. Great as a side dish with any pork meal or all alone for breakfast. A southern cooking tradition. Some prefer them cooked just until soft, some prefer crispy edges. Some prefer using brown sugar rather than refined white but either works IMO.
> 
> And you can also mix them with kraut in a skillet - fried apples and kraut is a great mid-winter comfort food.
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/mom-s-fried-apples


Our fried apple recipe is a little different:

Use a hard, tart apple like granny smith, but when we have sweeter apples we add a little lemon juice. Cut into thin slices, brown in butter. Keep the lid off because you want any water to evaporate away. 

When the apples are soft, add BROWN sugar and raisins. Stir constantly until the brown sugar and butter form a thin caramel and the raisins have plumped up slightly. You might need to add more butter to get to a syrupy stage. 

Serve as a side to ham, pork roast, turkey, or as a topping for ice cream.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

arrocks said:


> Oh you have been missing out! They are addictive. Great as a side dish with any pork meal or all alone for breakfast. A southern cooking tradition. Some prefer them cooked just until soft, some prefer crispy edges. Some prefer using brown sugar rather than refined white but either works IMO.
> 
> And you can also mix them with kraut in a skillet - fried apples and kraut is a great mid-winter comfort food.
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/mom-s-fried-apples


Well now I have a bone to pick with my mother in law, God rest her. This was one southern cooking tradition she did not share with me. Maybe it wasn't a Georgia thing. I think I know what I'm having for breakfast on Saturday.


----------

